# Chi non ci piace assolutamente? Del nostro sesso.



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Chi, tra persone oggettivamente gradevoli, troviamo "lontano" da noi a pelle ...come tipo e mai vorremmo essere come loro?

Nicole Kidman (per me puzza ...ed è pure testimonial del mio profumo:baby

	
	
		
		
	


	




    mi sembra troppo impegnata a far la fine ...risultato "sciscia merdina" (puzza sotto il naso) e fisicamente è di un magro insignificante

Michelle Hunziker (puzza pure lei...) ha gli occhi più pccoli del mondo e la bocca più spropositata e il suo voler essere simpatica e la sua risata me la rendono insopportabile così come la falsa autoironia 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Britney Spears e tutte quelle (prevalentemente americane) con quel timbro di voce  

	
	
		
		
	


	






I miei figli dicono che lo dico perché sono bionde ma potrei fare un elenco infinito di bionde che trovo stupende...


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

me quando ho i momenti del cazzo.
altrimenti simona ventura.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

che tenere che siete..


vabbè...entrando nel merito:* la ventura mi fa ribrezzo*...la kidman..la trovo bella...spears--etc..puttanoidi...Michelle..bah...acqua fresca...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Maggio 2008)

la bellucci non la reggo.
antipatica da morire e se la tira da matti
anche se oggettivamente è bella
mi garba questa. la jaqueline non se la tirava ed era una favola..


----------



## Mari' (25 Maggio 2008)

La Simona Izzo, mi sta sulle palle


----------



## Old Holly (25 Maggio 2008)

Non sopporto Valeria Golino, per la vocetta e perchè se la tira troppo (a torto)
Paola Perego, sempre per la voce da cornacchia che si ritrova, poi mi è antipatica a prescindere
Sandra Milo , ancora questione di voce, poi, nun se pò guardà...

si vede che sono sensibile alle voci!


----------



## Mari' (25 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non sopporto Valeria Golino, per la vocetta e perchè se la tira troppo (a torto)
> Paola Perego, sempre per la voce da cornacchia che si ritrova, poi mi è antipatica a prescindere
> Sandra Milo , ancora questione di voce, poi, nun se pò guardà...
> *
> si vede che sono sensibile alle voci!*


Allora non andare mai in America


----------



## Old Holly (25 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora non andare mai in America



E' uno dei miei sogni nel cassetto... vorrà dire che mi porto i tappi per le orecchie!!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E' uno dei miei sogni nel cassetto... vorrà dire che mi porto* i tappi per le orecchie!!!*


E fai bene, servono in quel caso  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Buonanotte Holly!


----------



## Old Holly (25 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E fai bene, servono in quel caso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notte Marì, vado pure io!


----------



## Old Sgargiula (25 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi, tra persone oggettivamente gradevoli, troviamo "lontano" da noi a pelle ...come tipo e mai vorremmo essere come loro?
> 
> Nicole Kidman (per me puzza ...ed è pure testimonial del mio profumo:baby
> 
> ...


Oltre a queste che hai citato.. soprattutto la kidman... ci metto Chalize Theron, anche lei a furia di far la finta-raffinata puzza di gomma bruciata... 

Naomi Campbell che fondamentalmente e' una getto girl che se la tira...    

Misha Barton e tutti quelli di O.C.. orribili...


----------



## Old Glicine (25 Maggio 2008)

MANUELA ARCURI !

MA QUANTO E' BRUTTA!!!!!!!!   GREZZA!!!!!  E VOLGARE!!!!!!

E DICONO SIA BELLA!!!!!!!    E LEI SI COMPIACE E SI SENTE UNA FEMMINONA!!!!!!!!  

INVECE E' UN CESSO!!!!!!!


----------



## Old chica (25 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi, tra persone oggettivamente gradevoli, troviamo "lontano" da noi a pelle ...come tipo e mai vorremmo essere come loro?
> 
> Nicole Kidman (per me puzza ...ed è pure testimonial del mio profumo:baby
> 
> ...


Potrei fare una lunga lista:
Flavia vento in primis
Alba Parietti
Elena Santarelli
Alessia Fabiani
Valeria Marini


----------



## Old Addos (25 Maggio 2008)

*Ce n' è tanti*

Direi gli uomini con abbronzature artificiali , tutti reduci dalle isole Lampados ; in prima linea metterei Mancini , l' allenatore dell' Inter ; solo un masochista come Moratti può ancora sopportarlo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Maggio 2008)

a me sta sul culo fortemente Briatore


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi, tra persone oggettivamente gradevoli, troviamo "lontano" da noi a pelle ...come tipo e mai vorremmo essere come loro?
> 
> Nicole Kidman (per me puzza ...ed è pure testimonial del mio profumo:baby
> 
> ...



Diciamo che incendierei volentieri il corpicino di Paola Barale, per quanto mi è simpatica


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Maggio 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> MANUELA ARCURI !
> 
> MA QUANTO E' BRUTTA!!!!!!!!   GREZZA!!!!!  E VOLGARE!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Bhè.... capisco che possa non piacere (se fossi uomo vorrei farmela) ma dire che è brutta mi pare un tantino pesante... se le donne brutte fossero tutte così, credo che l'universo maschile sarebbe più contento.
Personalmente, raramente definisco brutta una persona, e non mi viene certo in mente di farlo con la Arcuri.


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Maggio 2008)

In assoluto non tollero Simona Ventura, grida troppo.
E poi la Puccini.... oddio.... recita da cani....


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

Dunque: 
Flavia Vento sembra sempre scema e scesa da un'astronave. se sia vero non so, ma subdoro di sì.
La Bellucci è una chiavica, se la tira da matti e sta sempre in posa... col naso un pò all'insù e di tre quarti. Forse sono influenzata dall'imitazione di fiorello e company, però!
Su molte non mi esprimo, tipo la ventura o la hunziker, vado a periodi.
Invece trovo fantastica la kidman, ma sopratutto jodi foster... meravigliosa.....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> MANUELA ARCURI !
> 
> MA QUANTO E' BRUTTA!!!!!!!!   GREZZA!!!!!  E VOLGARE!!!!!!
> 
> ...
















  manuela arcuri brutta??ma sei fuori?????
io la trovo oltre che una vera gnocca molto simpatica.
mi sembra alla mano, verace e non costruita
ecco, è una alla quale somiglierei volentieri


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> *MANUELA ARCURI* !
> 
> *MA QUANTO E' BRUTTA*!!!!!!!! GREZZA!!!!! E VOLGARE!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Tutto si può dire dell'Arcuri...ma dire che è brutta...

Aahhh..l'invidia...brutta cosa

Buscopann


----------



## Bruja (27 Maggio 2008)

Simona Ventura  
Simona Izzo    
Barbara D'Urso
Maria De Filippi

....data la simpatia la loro sparizione non cambierebbe una virgola....

le altre le vorrei vedere senza luci, ritocchi e camuffamenti.
Bruja

Esclusa la bellezza pura e semplice ho apprezzato Glenn Close, Anne Bancroft , Bette Davis e Alida Valli (che era tra l'altro stupenda). Oggi non saprei chi altri segnalare perché davvero le personalità latitano e la bellezza é artefatta. Non esistono donne come le bellissime del passato di cui abbiamo avuto una carrellata in un post specifico, che avevavo tipologie ben differenziate... adesso sono tutte omologate al belloccio. 
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

Oddio, la De filippi è un cesso riconosciuto, non ci vuole la lente d'ingrandimento per vederlo!
Invece una bellissima è Anna Valle ed una che ivece è bella, ma sopratutto, checchè se ne dica, brava (vedi le jene, come lei nessuno) è l'alessi marcuzzi, che è carina normale, non eclatante, ma ha un apersonalità infinita, secondo me!


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Simona Ventura
> Simona Izzo
> Barbara D'Urso
> Maria De Filippi
> ...


Ovvio che quelli contano parecchio, ma vivendo in una città come milano e avendo avuto quindi l'occasione di vedere diverse donne dello spettacolo dal vivo, posso dire che tranne qualche eccezione sono tutte molto meglio che in tv.

Sosprese pazzesche sono state ad esempio Pamela Prati (in tv sembra un viados...Vista dal vivo truccata a modo e vestita bene era un vero spettacolo della natura) e Fernanda Lessa (che in tv non sembra affatto così bella e dal vivo è uno splendore).

Il trucco e le luci fanno tanto...Ma i miracoli non si possono fare. Una Mazzamauro non sarà mai una Nicole Kidmann.

Buscopann


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Maggio 2008)

io manderei in miniera volentieri la dalla chiesa, tra che non si guarda e l'ipocrisia buonista imperante .....


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ovvio che quelli contano parecchio, ma vivendo in una città come milano e avendo avuto quindi l'occasione di vedere diverse donne dello spettacolo dal vivo, posso dire che tranne qualche eccezione sono tutte molto meglio che in tv.
> 
> Sosprese pazzesche sono *state ad esempio Pamela Prati (in tv sembra un viados...Vista dal vivo truccata a modo e vestita bene era un vero spettacolo della natura) e Fernanda Lessa (che in tv non sembra affatto così bella e dal vivo è uno splendore).*
> 
> ...


Pamela Prati ha un corpo a quasi cinquantanni che molte ragazze vorrebbero avere e la lessa anche senza trucco è davvero molto bella  (irritante da morire ma bella)


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> Pamela Prati ha un corpo a quasi cinquantanni che molte ragazze vorrebbero avere e la lessa anche senza trucco è davvero molto bella (irritante da morire ma bella)


quando facevo il veterinario mi entrò in ambulatorio con il suo yorkshire che aveva una gravidanza isterica.
Mi sembrava una cerebrolesa (non riusciva a mettere insieme più di due parole in fila), ma non riuscivo a staccare gli occhi da quello che era.
Era luglio, indussava una tutina elasticizzata di quelle coi pantaloncini corti. Credo di aver avuto una crisi ipertensiva. Pure i cani maschi ricoverati hanno annusato la mia produzione ormonale e si sono messi ad abbaiare

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Parlo della Fernanda Lessa

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> Pamela Prati ha un corpo a quasi cinquantanni che molte ragazze vorrebbero avere e la lessa anche senza trucco è davvero molto bella  (irritante da morire ma bella)


mia sorella l'ha vista in un negozio che provava un bikini e conferma che ha un corpo perfetto e da 20enne.
di faccia però fa cacare..sembra un trans 

	
	
		
		
	


	




la lessa mi piace ma mi sta sui cojons


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mia sorella l'ha vista in un negozio che provava un bikini e conferma che ha un corpo perfetto e da 20enne.
> *di faccia però fa cacare*..sembra un trans
> 
> 
> ...


Io la vidi circa una decina di anni fa. In un  ristorante. Truccata in maniera più sobria. 100 punti in più. Non è vero che fa cacare. Dal vivo aveva un viso molto, molto bello

Buscopann


----------



## Old fay (27 Maggio 2008)

Voi donne apprezzate solo le vecchie dive....troppo facile non vale. Tra le attuali a me piace molto Caterina Vertova, la trovo molto affascinante anche come parla. Tra le out boh, tutte queste mezze calzette prendica@@i  che  lavorano solo per questo appunto...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

a me piace un casino la moglie di taricone.... come si chiama????? Ha fatto Caos Calmo (una parte assurda, ma tant'è!)


----------



## Bruja (27 Maggio 2008)

*fay*



fay ha detto:


> Voi donne apprezzate solo le vecchie dive....troppo facile non vale. Tra le attuali a me piace molto Caterina Vertova, la trovo molto affascinante anche come parla. Tra le out boh, tutte queste mezze calzette prendica@@i che lavorano solo per questo appunto...


 
Sarà troppo facile, ma io ritengo che senza personalità la bellezza sia semplicemente una dote .... deteriorabile. Sinceramente una bella donna quando é come certe qui descritte, dopo la terza volta che la guardi, ormoni a parte che non hanno discernimento, ti domandi se non sia esattamente come una statua del Canova, che però a sifferenza sua é opera d'arte immortale!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sarà troppo facile, ma io ritengo che senza personalità la bellezza sia semplicemente una dote .... deteriorabile. Sinceramente una bella donna quando é come certe qui descritte, dopo la terza volta che la guardi, ormoni a parte che non hanno discernimento, ti domandi se non sia esattamente come una statua del Canova, che però a sifferenza sua é opera d'arte immortale!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La bellezza è oggettiva.

Non è detto poi che una cosa bella piaccia a tutti, anzi. Ma anche se una cosa non ci piace, riconoscere per lo meno che sia oggettivamente bella credo sia quella che si chiamiamo onestà d'animo.
Leggere da qualcuno che l'Arcuri è un cesso non è onesto nè maturo. E' chiaramente un giudizio dettato dall'invidia che acceca la capacità di giudizio.

La bellezza oltre che oggettiva è inoltre un dato estetico. E' chiaro che una donna affascinante non deve essere nè solo, nè necessariamente bella. La bellezza è solo una componente.
Però se si parla di bellezza fine a sè stessa, ti posso assicurare (da uomo) che quando guardo donne come la Bellucci, la Kidmann o anche come la stessa Arcuri, non sono solo gli sconvolgiomenti ormonali che mi ipnotizzano..Sono BELLE...ma BELLE tanto...E credo sia giusto e onesto riconoscerlo.

Possiamo poi discutere di altre doti e qualità...Ma sulla bellezza di certo no.

Buscopann


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La bellezza è oggettiva.
> 
> Non è detto poi che una cosa bella piaccia a tutti, anzi. Ma anche se una cosa non ci piace, riconoscere per lo meno che sia oggettivamente bella credo sia quella che si chiamiamo onestà d'animo.
> Leggere da qualcuno che l'Arcuri è un cesso non è onesto nè maturo. E' chiaramente un giudizio dettato dall'invidia che acceca la capacità di giudizio.
> ...


una donna (o almeno io) nel valutare la bellezza considera anche la postura, il modo di muoversi, parlare, sorridere, i dettagli... ad es. io riconosco che la bellucci sia statuaria, splendida, ma alla fine ha quella postura da puzza sotto il naso.. quell'aria saccente e distaccata... che me la rende odiosa... se no di che parliamo?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> a me piace un casino la moglie di taricone.... come si chiama????? Ha fatto Caos Calmo (una parte assurda, ma tant'è!)


ha fatto "13 a tavola" che era delizioso con giannini la finocchiaro  e vaporidis o come cacio si chiama
oltre che brava è veramente bellissima
mi sembra si chiami katia smutnik o una roba del genere


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> una donna (o almeno io) nel valutare la bellezza considera anche la postura, il modo di muoversi, parlare, sorridere, i dettagli... ad es. io riconosco che la bellucci sia statuaria, splendida, ma alla fine ha quella postura da puzza sotto il naso.. quell'aria saccente e distaccata... che me la rende odiosa... se no di che parliamo?


Parliamo di bellezza o di antipatia?

Buscopann


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> una donna (o almeno io) nel valutare la bellezza considera anche la postura, il modo di muoversi, parlare, sorridere, i dettagli... ad es. io riconosco che la bellucci sia statuaria, splendida, ma alla fine ha quella postura da puzza sotto il naso.. quell'aria saccente e distaccata... che me la rende odiosa... se no di che parliamo?


Ma quando mai...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Parliamo di bellezza o di antipatia?
> 
> Buscopann


non mi trasmette bellezza..... a meno di non guardarla ferma  immobile in uno dei rari momenti di sorriso... ma la bellezza è anche atteggiamenti... non so, forse hai ragione tu, è solo antipatia..... 
Una che non trovo affatto bella è Anna Falchi.... ha il nasone, secondo me....


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha fatto "13 a tavola" che era delizioso con giannini la finocchiaro  e vaporidis o come cacio si chiama
> oltre che brava è veramente bellissima
> mi sembra si chiami katia smutnik o una roba del genere



Bhe' il nome e' una garanzia...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non mi trasmette bellezza..... a meno di non guardarla ferma immobile in uno dei rari momenti di sorriso... ma la bellezza è anche atteggiamenti... non so, forse hai ragione tu, è solo antipatia.....
> *Una che non trovo affatto bella è Anna Falchi.... ha il nasone, secondo me...*.


 





























  , scusa...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *non mi trasmette bellezza*..... a meno di non guardarla ferma immobile in uno dei rari momenti di sorriso... ma la bellezza è anche atteggiamenti... non so, forse hai ragione tu, è solo antipatia.....
> *Una che non trovo affatto bella è Anna Falch*i.... ha il nasone, secondo me....


Ti stanno antipatiche tutte e due nè?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

Kasia Smutniak, è veramente deliziosa!


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Maggio 2008)

Del mio stesso sesso ?

Ivan Cattaneo


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Del mio stesso sesso ?
> 
> Ivan Cattaneo


Ma tu di che sesso sei?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma tu di che sesso sei?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Del tuo......


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Del tuo......


Viados anche tu? Io de Sao Paulo sorella...e tu?

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' il nome e' una garanzia...


smutniak..katia è abbastanza comune..quasi ordinario


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Viados anche tu? Io de Sao Paulo sorella...e tu?
> 
> Buscopann


Povera Tachi.....


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Povera Tachi.....


Perché?


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Viados anche tu? Io de Sao Paulo sorella...e tu?
> 
> Buscopann


Io de Sao Cafè.... e poi non sono tua sorella.... Sono molto più figa....


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> una donna (o almeno io) nel valutare la bellezza considera anche la postura, il modo di muoversi, parlare, sorridere, i dettagli... ad es. io riconosco che la bellucci sia statuaria, splendida, ma alla fine ha quella postura da puzza sotto il naso.. quell'aria saccente e distaccata... che me la rende odiosa... se no di che parliamo?


Anche a me la Bellucci non piace.. ha sempre quell'espressione fissa da madonna della contrizione sexy ed un po' porca..  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Però, come dice Buscopann, è indubbiamente una bella donna.. mi piacerebbe vederla più spontanea e meno in posa per l'obiettivo.


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io de Sao Cafè.... e poi non sono tua sorella.... Sono molto più figa....


non eccedete nel trucco però che non fa fine..


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Anche a me la Bellucci non piace.. ha sempre quell'espressione fissa da madonna della contrizione sexy ed un po' porca..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La tua è una risposta onesta.

Hai ammesso che non ti piace, ma chq cmq è indubbiamente bellissima. 

In ogni caso il portamento della Bellucci, a mio modo di vedere, la fa ancora più bella. Perchè la rende più donna. Sempre molto elegante, mai volgare e mai oca.
Quando apre bocca poi è tutto un altro discorso..Ma in quel caso le sue origini campagnole hanno il loro perchè

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io de Sao Cafè.... e poi non sono tua sorella.... Sono molto più figa....


Però io ce l'ho più lungo  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> non eccedete nel trucco però che non fa fine..


Io metto solo il mascara.... Una volta il rossetto verde mentuccia.... Ma anestesizzava i clienti..... Da allora evito.....


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Però io ce l'ho più lungo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io più largo.......


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti stanno antipatiche tutte e due nè?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, no, la bellucci mi sta antipatica per l'aria da puzza sotto il naso, che capisco non sia canone di non-bellezza, la falchi mi pare abbia il nasone e ti assicuro che non è nè antipatia nè invidia (porella, na vitaccia!).
Mi piacciono molto altre! Ad es. l'Arcuri è bellissima, ma posso capire che una mi dica: ha i fianchi larghi.... non lo condivido ma penso che possano essere punti di vista e dati più o meno ogettivi (se mi dicono che l'arcuri ha brutti occhi, però, non ci credo!!)


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, no, la bellucci mi sta antipatica per l'aria da puzza sotto il naso, che capisco non sia canone di non-bellezza, la falchi mi pare abbia il nasone e ti assicuro che non è nè antipatia nè invidia (porella, na vitaccia!).
> Mi piacciono molto altre! Ad es. l'Arcuri è bellissima, ma posso capire che una mi dica: ha i fianchi larghi.... non lo condivido ma penso che possano essere punti di vista e dati più o meno ogettivi (se mi dicono che l'arcuri ha brutti occhi, però, non ci credo!!)


Grande scusa ma questa cosa è tipicamente femminile... Come si fa a fermarsi su particolari insignificanti? Sono belle e basta. Poi ognuna di noi ha un'immagine di bellezza femminile e maschile, ma da qui a negare la bellezza oggettiva eh... ce ne passa...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Anche a me la Bellucci non piace.. ha sempre quell'espressione fissa da madonna della contrizione sexy ed un po' porca..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e riesci a distaccare le due cose? A dire che è bella e ti piace? O che è bella e non ti piace?


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io metto solo il mascara.... Una volta il rossetto verde mentuccia.... Ma anestesizzava i clienti..... Da allora evito.....


Guarda cara, se non l'hai ancora fatto, trova il tempo di abbonarti a Cosmopolitan.. non sai quanti utili consigli..
Posso dirti quindi che il verde mentuccia è proprio out. Non va più neanche l'effetto glitter. Un bel rossetto mat in un tono mediamente acceso per l'estate e sarai perfetta per le tue passeggiate in tangenziale..


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, no, la bellucci mi sta antipatica per l'aria da puzza sotto il naso, che capisco non sia canone di non-bellezza, la falchi mi pare abbia il nasone e ti assicuro che non è nè antipatia nè invidia (porella, na vitaccia!).
> Mi piacciono molto altre! Ad es. l'Arcuri è bellissima, ma posso capire che una mi dica: ha i fianchi larghi.... non lo condivido ma penso che possano essere punti di vista e dati più o meno ogettivi (se mi dicono che l'arcuri ha brutti occhi, però, non ci credo!!)


La Falchi ha il nasone? A parte che io sto nasone non ce lo vedo, ma anche se c'avesse il nasone diverrebbe brutta? Dai...Ma come fai a dire che la Falchi è brutta porca miseria?! Cazzo..ma donne brutte sono la la Anna Marchesini, la Mazzamauro, la Nannini. Donne che possono piacere, affascinare, ma oggettivamente brutte.
La Falchi è un pezzo di figa...E se proprio non vogliamo dire che sia figa ammettiamo che è oggettivamente bella.

La Arcuri i fianchi larghi? E' vero...invece di 60, avrà 63 di fianchi..In effetti...con sti fianchi...E' proprio un cesso

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> smutniak..katia è abbastanza comune..quasi ordinario


Invece l'e' proprio un bel nome... significa Donna Pura...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Grande scusa ma questa cosa è tipicamente femminile... Come si fa a fermarsi su particolari insignificanti? Sono belle e basta. Poi ognuna di noi ha un'immagine di bellezza femminile e maschile, ma da qui a negare la bellezza oggettiva eh... ce ne passa...


L'ho appena detto, io non riesco a scindere... un limite mio...magari crescendo miglioro, ma per me una può essere bella e non piacermi e non per il carattere, ma per un particolare, per un atteggiamento...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La Falchi ha il nasone? A parte che io sto nasone non ce lo vedo, ma anche se c'avesse il nasone diverrebbe brutta? Dai...Ma come fai a dire che la Falchi è brutta porca miseria?! Cazzo..ma donne brutte sono la la Anna Marchesini, la Mazzamauro, la Nannini. Donne che possono piacere, affascinare, ma oggettivamente brutte.
> La Falchi è un pezzo di figa...E se proprio non vogliamo dire che sia figa ammettiamo che è oggettivamente bella.
> 
> *La Arcuri i fianchi larghi? E' vero...invece di 60, avrà 63 di fianchi..In effetti...con sti fianchi...E' proprio un cesso*
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La Falchi ha il nasone? A parte che io sto nasone non ce lo vedo, ma anche se c'avesse il nasone diverrebbe brutta? Dai...Ma come fai a dire che la Falchi è brutta porca miseria?! Cazzo..ma donne brutte sono la la Anna Marchesini, la Mazzamauro, la Nannini. Donne che possono piacere, affascinare, ma oggettivamente brutte.
> La Falchi è un pezzo di figa...E se proprio non vogliamo dire che sia figa ammettiamo che è oggettivamente bella.
> 
> La Arcuri i fianchi larghi? E' vero...invece di 60, avrà 63 di fianchi..In effetti...con sti fianchi...E' proprio un cesso
> ...


conta che io c'avrò 80 di fianchi.... comunque a me l'arcuri piace..... che te devo dì!??!?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2008)

Minchia... comunque la bellezza e' una delle cose piu' soggettive al mondo...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> conta che io c'avrò 80 di fianchi.... comunque a me l'arcuri piace..... che te devo dì!??!?


Anche la Marchesini c'avrà 80 de fianchi...

Non sono i particolari che fanno la bellezza..è l'insieme delle caratteristiche e di come si armonizzano

Buscopann


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche la Marchesini c'avrà 80 de fianchi...
> 
> Non sono i particolari che fanno la bellezza..è l'insieme delle caratteristiche e di come si armonizzano
> 
> Buscopann


stai dicendo che ti paiccio!?!?!?
Ci provi con me?!!??!?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La Falchi ha il nasone? A parte che io sto nasone non ce lo vedo, ma anche se c'avesse il nasone diverrebbe brutta? Dai...Ma come fai a dire che la Falchi è brutta porca miseria?! Cazzo..ma donne brutte sono la la Anna Marchesini, la Mazzamauro, la Nannini. Donne che possono piacere, affascinare, ma oggettivamente brutte.
> La Falchi è un pezzo di figa...E se proprio non vogliamo dire che sia figa ammettiamo che è oggettivamente bella.
> 
> La Arcuri i fianchi larghi? E' vero...invece di 60, avrà 63 di fianchi..In effetti...con sti fianchi...E' proprio un cesso
> ...


la nannini non mi sembra sto gran cesso..
la marchesini nemmeno
la falchi ha un gran fisico (non tutta roba sua) ma di faccia anche a me non sembra bella.
la bellezza é soggettiva.
la kidman è bella ma a me fa cacare.
cioè per bellezza intendo un insieme di cose..
la arcuri è stratosferica ed  esprime anche simpatia, allegria, gioia.
la bellucci è bella ma esprime snobbismo e antipatia.
io credo la bellezza sia tante cose


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia... comunque la bellezza e' una delle cose piu' soggettive al mondo...


Assolutamente no..i gusti sono soggettivi. La bellezza è oggettiva.

Posso dire che la Pietà di Michelangelo mi fa cagare..Ma non posso negare che sia un capolavoro

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la nannini non mi sembra sto gran cesso..
> la marchesini nemmeno
> la falchi ha un gran fisico (non tutta roba sua) ma di faccia anche a me non sembra bella.
> la bellezza é soggettiva.
> ...


Il fascino è tante cose..la bellezza è fisica

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente no..i gusti sono soggettivi. La bellezza è oggettiva.
> 
> Posso dire che la Pietà di Michelangelo mi fa cagare..Ma non posso negare che sia un capolavoro
> 
> Buscopann


ti stai proprio sbagliando.bellezze del secolo scorso, considerate il massimo della bellezza oggi fanno cacare.
è soggettiva eccome
certo dei bei lineamenti e un bel fisico dettano i canoni ma non è affatto detto che chi li  ha sia bello e basta


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

E' come l'altro giorno..... parlavamo circa lo stesso argomento ma intendendo cose diverse.
Io e asu ad esempio includiamo nella bellezza anche le sensazioni trasmesse, perchè queste sono donne e non statue, tu invece valuti la foto sul calendario o rivista patinata.....


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente no..i gusti sono soggettivi. La bellezza è oggettiva.
> 
> Posso dire che la Pietà di Michelangelo mi fa cagare..Ma non posso negare che sia un capolavoro
> 
> Buscopann


Scusa ma da quando in qua la bellezza ri rifa' a dei canoni? Perche' vedi la Pieta' di Michelangelo ti puo' far cagare ma la apprezzi tecnicamente... la bellezza che cazzo e' a parte questione di gusto? Bellezza o bruttezza sta solo nell'occhio di chi guarda...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma da quando in qua la bellezza ri rifa' a dei canoni? Perche' vedi la Pieta' di Michelangelo ti puo' far cagare ma la apprezzi tecnicamente... la bellezza che cazzo e' a parte questione di gusto? Bellezza o bruttezza sta solo nell'occhio di chi guarda...


No..la Bellezza ha fisica ha dei canoni. 
Li hanno studiati dei ricercatori americani.

Hanno cercato di capire perchè mostrando delle foto, la stragrande maggioranza della gente dichiarava belli certi volti e brutti altri..
Ebbene...Il risultato è che la più un viso è simmetrico più risulta bello alla nostra vista.
Nessuno ha stabilito dei canoni oggettivi di bellezza fisica, ma la parte irrazionale del nostro cervello questi canoni li conosce benissimo.
La bellezza è un dato oggettivo. come la pietà di Michelangelo dal punto estetico è un capolavoro. Così la Bellucci, come donna da un punto di vista estetico, è oggettivamente un capolavoro

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La Falchi ha il nasone? A parte che io sto nasone non ce lo vedo, ma anche se c'avesse il nasone diverrebbe brutta? Dai...Ma come fai a dire che la Falchi è brutta porca miseria?! Cazzo..ma donne brutte sono la la Anna Marchesini, la Mazzamauro, la Nannini. Donne che possono piacere, affascinare, ma oggettivamente brutte.
> La Falchi è un pezzo di figa...E se proprio non vogliamo dire che sia figa ammettiamo che è oggettivamente bella.
> 
> La Arcuri i fianchi larghi? E' vero...invece di 60, avrà 63 di fianchi..In effetti...con sti fianchi...E' proprio un cesso
> ...


Incredibile come gli uomini non riescano a capire sta cosa ...e traducano tutto in "invidia" ..invidia de che? Allora si potrebbero invidiare tutte ...perché solo alcune?
Come avevo cercato di spiegare aprendo il thread questo era l'opposto dell'altro (chi vorresti essere?) e di conseguenza ...chi proprio non ti piace doveva individuare una bella, ma che mai vorresti essere.
Facile (faccio esempi maschili così gli uomini mi seguono) dire non vorrei essere Maurizio Costanzo o Lamberto Dini.... ma se dovete dire uno che non vi piace dovreste dire che so Brad Pitt o Ben Afleck ...chiaro che due bellissimi uomini che pure non piacciono a moltissime donne e che magari definiscono insignificanti (il secondo io lo chiamo il bietolone! Son forse invidiosa?)...ma che a un uomo (così come a una donna) possono non piacere.
Se un uomo mi dicesse che non gli piacciono i due succitati (pur avendo un fisico mooolto più modesto) non mi permetterei di dire che sono invidiosi...

E per quanto riguarda certi portamenti e atteggiamenti che gli uomini trovano sexy nelle donne ..le donne li trovano artefatti, ridicoli e magari patetici ...io non riesco a non ridere ogni volta che vedo la Bellucci ...e con tutto questo l'invidia non c'entra un tubo...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..la Bellezza ha fisica ha dei canoni.
> Li hanno studiati dei ricercatori americani.
> 
> Hanno cercato di capire perchè mostrando delle foto, la stragrande maggioranza della gente dichiarava belli certi volti e brutti altri..
> ...


 
Cazzate Busco, dipende dall'epoca nella quale si vive...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E' come l'altro giorno..... parlavamo circa lo stesso argomento ma intendendo cose diverse.
> Io e asu ad esempio includiamo nella bellezza anche le sensazioni trasmesse, perchè queste sono donne e non statue, tu invece valuti la foto sul calendario o rivista patinata.....


Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? di bellezza o di fascino scusa?

Buscopann


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e riesci a distaccare le due cose? A dire che è bella e ti piace? O che è bella e non ti piace?


Sì.. pensa che da ragazza trovavo davvero bellissimo fisicamente Roberto Benigni perchè mi piaceva da pazzi il suo personaggio. Tutto si può dire di lui però tranne che possa essere o possa essere stato una bellezza classica e riscontrabile oggettivamente.

Voglio dire che entrano in gioco altri fattori che rendono una persona, un divo del cinema attraente o meno.
Al di là del dato oggettivo per cui ad esempio non mi sentirei mai di dire che un'Anna Falchi sia brutta rispetto alla media delle donne italiane, il fascino però è davvero un'altra cosa perciò, per i miei gusti, una Isabelle Huppert è decisamente più intrigante di tutte le bellucci e le falchi in circolazione.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..la Bellezza ha fisica ha dei canoni.
> Li hanno studiati dei ricercatori americani.
> 
> Hanno cercato di capire perchè mostrando delle foto, la stragrande maggioranza della gente dichiarava belli certi volti e brutti altri..
> ...


eh si..lo lessi pure io sto articolo, e non diceva sciocchezze.


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? di bellezza o di fascino scusa?
> 
> Buscopann


Preferisci una donna oggettivamente bella o una donna affascinante?


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cazzate Busco, dipende dall'epoca nella quale si vive...


Assolutamente vero. Il tutto è riferito all'epoca in cui viviamo.
Ma la Bellucci, l'Arcuri, la Falchi...di che epoca sono? Della nostra...Quindi stiamo parlando di canoni estetici della nostra epoca

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Preferisci una donna oggettivamente bella o una donna affascinante?


SOGGETTIVAMENTE affascinante

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> SOGGETTIVAMENTE affascinante
> 
> Buscopann


ù
quoto...
avere tutte e due le cose non sarebbe male...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> SOGGETTIVAMENTE affascinante
> 
> Buscopann


Moi aussi...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Incredibile come gli uomini non riescano a capire sta cosa ...e traducano tutto in "invidia" ..invidia de che? Allora si potrebbero invidiare tutte ...perché solo alcune?
> Come avevo cercato di spiegare aprendo il thread questo era l'opposto dell'altro (chi vorresti essere?) e di conseguenza ...chi proprio non ti piace doveva individuare una bella, ma che mai vorresti essere.
> Facile (faccio esempi maschili così gli uomini mi seguono) dire non vorrei essere Maurizio Costanzo o Lamberto Dini.... ma se dovete dire uno che non vi piace dovreste dire che so Brad Pitt o Ben Afleck ...chiaro che due bellissimi uomini che pure non piacciono a moltissime donne e che magari definiscono insignificanti (il secondo io lo chiamo il bietolone! Son forse invidiosa?)...ma che a un uomo (così come a una donna) possono non piacere.
> Se un uomo mi dicesse che non gli piacciono i due succitati (pur avendo un fisico mooolto più modesto) non mi permetterei di dire che sono invidiosi...
> ...


Sei tu che non hai capito che siamo usciti fuori tema e stiamo parlando di altro

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..la Bellezza ha fisica ha dei canoni.
> Li hanno studiati dei ricercatori americani.
> 
> Hanno cercato di capire perchè mostrando delle foto, la stragrande maggioranza della gente dichiarava belli certi volti e brutti altri..
> ...


 
l'ho scritto nei primi interventi:
la bellezza è armonia e proporzioni con canoni oggettivi .
poi entrano in gioco le peculiarità anche irregolari che diventano soggettive

il discorso della bellezza nell'arte è mille volte più complicato da infinite sfumature...lo accantonerei per il momento


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero. Il tutto è riferito all'epoca in cui viviamo.
> Ma la Bellucci, l'Arcuri, la Falchi...di che epoca sono? Della nostra...Quindi stiamo parlando di canoni estetici della nostra epoca
> 
> Buscopann


bhè hai tirato fuori tu la pietà di michelangelo..
le donne che hai citato sono piacenti
fisicamente belle ma assolutamente non strepitose.
voglio dire che di bellucci ce ne sono sconosciute a migliaia
belle manze.
io intendo belle altre donne.
classe, signorilità, mistero, fascino, personalità.
ora ti prego di dirmi se queste tre hanno una sola di queste caratteristiche 

	
	
		
		
	


	




allora è chiaro che la bellezza è un insieme di cose.
a me brad pitt fa cacare ma riconosco che segue i canoni della bellezza di oggi.
ma morta lì


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche la Marchesini c'avrà 80 de fianchi...
> 
> Non sono i particolari che fanno la bellezza..è l'insieme delle caratteristiche e di come si armonizzano
> 
> Buscopann


Lascia perdere le misure ...non sai di che parli... La misura classica a cui si riferivano i 60 cm era la vita ...ai tempi in cui le donne erano alte 1,55 ...poi inventano tutte di avere quelle misure ...di fianchi 60 .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...e su misure, sull'altezza e il peso le donne barano da sempre...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Incredibile come gli uomini non riescano a capire sta cosa ...e traducano tutto in "invidia" ..invidia de che? Allora si potrebbero invidiare tutte ...perché solo alcune?
> Come avevo cercato di spiegare aprendo il thread questo era l'opposto dell'altro (chi vorresti essere?) e di conseguenza ...chi proprio non ti piace doveva individuare una bella, ma che mai vorresti essere.
> Facile (faccio esempi maschili così gli uomini mi seguono) dire non vorrei essere Maurizio Costanzo o Lamberto Dini.... ma se dovete dire uno che non vi piace dovreste dire che so Brad Pitt o Ben Afleck ...chiaro che due bellissimi uomini che pure non piacciono a moltissime donne e che magari definiscono insignificanti (il secondo io lo chiamo il bietolone! Son forse invidiosa?)...ma che a un uomo (così come a una donna) possono non piacere.
> Se un uomo mi dicesse che non gli piacciono i due succitati (pur avendo un fisico mooolto più modesto) non mi permetterei di dire che sono invidiosi...
> ...


Ciò che fa ridere te..ipnotizza l'altra metà del mondo..
Sono sbagliati gli uomini...o è sbagliato la tua considerazione verso gli uomini?

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lascia perdere le misure ...non sai di che parli... La misura classica a cui si riferivano i 60 cm era la vita ...ai tempi in cui le donne erano alte 1,55 ...poi inventano tutte di avere quelle misure ...di fianchi 60 ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neanche tu perchè 60 è riferito alla vita...ai fianchi si riferisce il 90 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















scusa nè?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ciò che fa ridere te.*.ipnotizza l'altra metà del* *mondo..*
> Sono sbagliati gli uomini...o è sbagliato la tua considerazione verso gli uomini?
> 
> Buscopann


ella madonna!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sei tu che non hai capito che siamo usciti fuori tema e stiamo parlando di altro
> 
> Buscopann


Io ho capito benissimo.
Sei tu che non hai capito.



Per tua informazione una persona educata dice "non hai capito" solo a chi si è permesso maleducatamente di dirglielo.
E adesso dammi della maestrina...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> neanche tu perchè 60 è riferito alla vita...ai fianchi si riferisce il 90
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rileggi.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rileggi.


hai ragione, letto male la prima parte...comunque non credo che mai una donna, nemmeno una modella direbbe di avere 60 di fianchi...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> .e su misure, sull'altezza e il peso le donne barano da sempre...


Ma quando mai...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ciò che fa ridere te..ipnotizza l'altra metà del mondo..
> Sono sbagliati gli uomini...o è sbagliato la tua considerazione verso gli uomini?
> 
> Buscopann


E' sbagliata la considerazione che gli uomini hanno di se stessi.
Tu di sicuro.


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho capito benissimo.
> Sei tu che non hai capito.
> 
> 
> ...


Forse non te ne accorgi, ma i tuoi interventi hanno sempre un tono "maleducato". Il tono di chi considera l'uomo che guarda una donna un povero deficiente inebetito di fronte al calendario di Max.
Quindi a tono maleducato si risponde in maniera maleducata. 

Riguardo alla tua risposta. Se una donna definisce l'Arcuri un cesso..Secondo te da dove viene questa esternazione se non dall'invidia?! Da un'accurata analisi scevra da pregiudizi e antipatie forse?

Buscopann


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' sbagliata la considerazione che gli uomini hanno di se stessi.
> Tu di sicuro.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> hai ragione, letto male la prima parte...comunque non credo che mai una donna, nemmeno una modella direbbe di avere 60 di fianchi...


devi vedere che vitini di vespa avevano certe attrici.
guarda vivien leight con quei vestiti in costume che strizzavano i fianchi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> hai ragione, letto male la prima parte...comunque non credo che mai una donna, nemmeno una modella direbbe di avere 60 di fianchi...


Infatti ...60 è una misura da bambina.
Anche se oggi 90 cm di fianchi è una misura che metterebbe in crisi molte ragazze...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' sbagliata la considerazione che gli uomini hanno di se stessi.
> Tu di sicuro.


Ok..Per me la Bellucci è una dea. 

sono malato e ho una errata considerazione di me stesso.
così è deciso..l'udienza è tolta.

Ma ci facci il piacere ci facci...

Buscopann


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok..Per me la Bellucci è una dea.
> 
> *sono malato* e ho una errata considerazione di me stesso.
> così è deciso..l'udienza è tolta.
> ...


 

















   macché malato, sono d'accordo. Come statua andrebbe benissimo...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Maggio 2008)

Persa, la Bellucci potrà anche far sorridere , ma è evidente che questa reazione non è provocata dalle sue fattezze, ma da quel _qualcosa _che puo' provocare nello sguardo di chi li la osserva.

e quel quid, sarà sempre diverso, perchè diverso è lo sguardo.

personalmente la ritengo non bella, ma molto bella....che poi non mi piaccia quando recita, e preferisca altre..è un discorso diverso.

come lo è ancora per il fascino...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> devi vedere che vitini di vespa avevano certe attrici.
> guarda vivien leight con quei vestiti in costume che strizzavano i fianchi


si, ma la vita è una cosa e i fianchi un'altra....se si avessere fianchi 60 la vita dovrebbe essere 40, no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












60 è un vitino da vespa si....
PS: e i film degli anni 40 e 50 li ricordo bene...x me era una dea Rita Hayworth


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


Anche tu dovresti preoccuparti visto che piace pure a te  

	
	
		
		
	


	













buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> macché malato, *sono d'accordo*. Come statua andrebbe benissimo...



mi avrebbe stupito il contrario


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche tu dovresti preoccuparti visto che piace pure a te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io la trovo davvero di una bellezza statuaria... Poi il mio modello di donna è un altro, ma come si fa a dire che non è bella? Impossibile...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi avrebbe stupito il contrario


 
Ma va? Strano vero?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, la Bellucci potrà anche far sorridere , ma è evidente che questa reazione non è provocata dalle sue fattezze, ma da quel _qualcosa _che puo' provocare nello sguardo di chi li la osserva.
> 
> e quel quid, sarà sempre diverso, perchè diverso è lo sguardo.
> 
> ...


io sono un uomo e anche per me la Bellucci è una dea, ma se sta ferma e zitta..appena apre bocca o recita anche a me suscita ilarità e non la trovo per niente affascinante...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok..Per me la Bellucci è una dea.
> 
> sono malato e ho una errata considerazione di me stesso.
> così è deciso..l'udienza è tolta.
> ...


Busco, parliamo deglia ttori uomini? Ti piacciono tutti? Da brad pitt a tom cruise e company?!?!


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si, ma la vita è una cosa e i fianchi un'altra....se si avessere fianchi 60 la vita dovrebbe essere 40, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che una volta le donne erano più in carne. I canoni di bellezza di 50 anni fa volevano donne un pò meno magre di adesso. Marylin Monroe portava una 44 ed era uno splendore

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Forse non te ne accorgi, ma i tuoi interventi hanno sempre un tono "maleducato". Il tono di chi considera l'uomo che guarda una donna un povero deficiente inebetito di fronte al calendario di Max.
> Quindi a tono maleducato si risponde in maniera maleducata.
> 
> Riguardo alla tua risposta. Se una donna definisce l'Arcuri un cesso..Secondo te da dove viene questa esternazione se non dall'invidia?! Da un'accurata analisi scevra da pregiudizi e antipatie forse?
> ...


Ho cercato di spiegare ...ma tu non ti muovi dalle tue idee ...quelle sì preconcette ...
E tu sei veramente maleducato...e inebetito da immagini da calendario di Max ...incapace di seguire un altro discorso che ti stanno facendo tutte...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho cercato di spiegare ...ma tu non ti muovi dalle tue idee ...quelle sì preconcette ...
> *E tu sei veramente maleducato*...e inebetito da immagini da calendario di Max ...incapace di seguire un altro discorso che ti stanno facendo tutte...


 
E siamo in due... evvai...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io sono un uomo e anche per me la Bellucci è una dea, ma se sta ferma e zitta..appena apre bocca o recita anche a me suscita ilarità e non la trovo per niente affascinante...


Nemmeno per me ne ha, di fascino. e nemmeno mi piace come attrice.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E siamo in due... evvai...


mk, prova una volta nella vita un'esperienza nuova: esprimi una tua idea senza concordare o accodarti!
può dare sensazioni uniche


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Busco, parliamo deglia ttori uomini? Ti piacciono tutti? Da brad pitt a tom cruise e company?!?!


Brad Pitt? oggettivamente molto bello. Mi piace anche come persona. Ho visto due o tre interviste e mi sembra una persona a modo, tranquilla e posata.

Tom Cruise? Oggettivamente bello anche lui. Però  quasi certamente un deficiente da quello che si legge..Anche se poi ovviamente quello che si legge di una persona non è detto che sia lo specchio della sua reale personalità.

Se parliamo di fascino oltre che di bellezza però ai primi posti ci metto Gary Oldman e Daniel Day-Lewis tra quelli che mi vengono in mente adesso..Certamente tantissimi altri me li sto dimenticando

Buscopann


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mk, prova una volta nella vita un'esperienza nuova: esprimi una tua idea senza concordare o accodarti!
> può dare sensazioni uniche


 

















   ti sembrerà strano ma faccio quello che voglio quando voglio e come voglio...  E non ti leggo mai in discussioni serie, chissà perchè... 

Il forum come cazzeggio, ben venga. Ma non venire a fare la morale a me però... 

Besos querida.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E siamo in due... evvai...


Abbiamo avuto anche un dialogo privato in cui ti eri mostrata sensibile e intelligente. 
Mi hai stupito l'altra sera come mi stupisci stasera.


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Brad Pitt? oggettivamente molto bello. Mi piace anche come persona. Ho visto due o tre interviste e mi sembra una persona a modo, tranquilla e posata.
> 
> Tom Cruise? Oggettivamente bello anche lui. Però quasi certamente un deficiente da quello che si legge..Anche se poi ovviamente quello che si legge di una persona non è detto che sia lo specchio della sua reale personalità.
> 
> ...


 
Su Gary Oldaman concordo, il resto... bleah... ma neanche morta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





























ps Medusa contenta?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Guarda che una volta le donne erano più in carne. I canoni di bellezza di 50 anni fa volevano donne un pò meno magre di adesso. Marylin Monroe portava una 44 ed era uno splendore
> 
> Buscopann


a me piacciono le proporzioni e quindi la *Marylin degli anni d'oro*  non lo era e quindi FISICAMENTE non mi è mai piaciuta...poi aveva un viso da urlo, ma se si parla di bellezza in toto non la trovo tutto quersto splendore...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho cercato di spiegare ...ma tu non ti muovi dalle tue idee ...quelle sì preconcette ...
> E tu sei veramente maleducato...e inebetito da immagini da calendario di Max ...*incapace di seguire un altro discorso che ti stanno facendo tutte*...


Da quando Persa equivale a tutte?

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ti sembrerà strano ma faccio quello che voglio quando voglio e come voglio...  *E non ti leggo mai in discussioni serie, chissà perchè... *
> 
> Il forum come cazzeggio, ben venga. Ma non venire a fare la morale a me però...
> 
> Besos querida.


come quelle in cui usi solo emoticon? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi hai proprio colpito.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




guarda che non parlavo di cazzeggio. 
parlavo di una tua naturale propensione a non esprimere una fava e a concordare sempre con tutti.
Non mi pare di essere l'unica ad averlo notato ma se ti va bene figurati a me.
era un amichevole appunto..


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Brad Pitt? oggettivamente molto bello. Mi piace anche come persona. Ho visto due o tre interviste e mi sembra una persona a modo, tranquilla e posata.
> 
> Tom Cruise? Oggettivamente bello anche lui. Però quasi certamente un deficiente da quello che si legge..Anche se poi ovviamente quello che si legge di una persona non è detto che sia lo specchio della sua reale personalità.
> 
> ...


e uno che non ti piaccia per niente, per quanto da molti definito/definibile bello?


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come quelle in cui usi solo emoticon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Con tutti no. Anzi ce ne sono di utenti che mi stanno sulle palle... semplicemente li evito...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Abbiamo avuto anche un dialogo privato in cui ti eri mostrata sensibile e intelligente.
> Mi hai stupito l'altra sera come mi stupisci stasera.


A te stupisce sempre chi non la pensa come te in negativo...

E chi la pensa come te in positivo...

Si può anche parlare senza lasciarsi stupire da maschi inebetiti davanti ai calendari di Max (non ne ho neanche uno per la cronaca) o da donne che la pensano come gli uomini

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e uno che non ti piaccia per niente, per quanto da molti definito/definibile bello?


Non me ne viene in mente nessuno tra i belli..Almeno per ora. 

Ad esempio io non trovo particolarmente affascinante Raul Bova però non posso negare che sia un gran pezzo di ragazzo dal punto di vista estetico

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Con tutti no. Anzi ce ne sono di utenti che mi stanno sulle palle... semplicemente li evito...


si certo..


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si certo..


Sì certo, come oggi si discuteva di costruttivismo e tu dov'eri? Mah...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non me ne viene in mente nessuno tra i belli..Almeno per ora.
> 
> Ad esempio io non trovo particolarmente affascinante Raul Bova però non posso negare che sia un gran pezzo di ragazzo dal punto di vista estetico
> 
> Buscopann


Concordo. Poi però Medusa si incazza...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A te stupisce sempre chi non la pensa come te in negativo...
> 
> E chi la pensa come te in positivo...
> 
> ...


Forse se mi rivolgo a un'altra persona riferendomi a un nostro dialogo di cui non sai nulla potresti avere in buon gusto di non intervenire


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok..Per me la Bellucci è una dea.
> 
> sono malato e ho una errata considerazione di me stesso.
> così è deciso..l'udienza è tolta.
> ...


Secondo me la Bellucci è oggettivamente bellissima, ma come attrice fa schifo.
Trovo splendida Emmanulle Beart, bella e affascinante.


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse se mi rivolgo a un'altra persona riferendomi a un nostro dialogo di cui non sai nulla potresti avere in buon gusto di non intervenire


Persa ti riferisci a me? Busco è mio amico... nessun problema... 

ps ma che succede? Davvero possibile che io sia così cambiata? Solo perché seguo chi voglio quando voglio come voglio?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì certo, come oggi si discuteva di costruttivismo e tu dov'eri? Mah...


Guarda che non sono pagata per partecipare a tutte le discussioni.
avrai notato che partecipo poco anche al confessionale.
mk, non rompermi le palle dai, che non c'è proprio storia..
concorda e non rompere eh?
continua a spettegolare delle persone di qua in 101 ma non rompere a me che proprio non è il caso.
sono molto meno comprensiva e tollerante di tante altre e spiego le cose con meno diplomazia


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Secondo me la Bellucci è oggettivamente bellissima, ma come attrice fa schifo.
> Trovo splendida *Emmanulle Beart*, bella e affascinante.


L'avevo messa come avatar...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo. Poi però Medusa si incazza...


un giorno che non ho un cacio da fare quoto tutte le volte che mk concorda...manco la treccani !!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa ti riferisci a me? Busco è mio amico... nessun problema...
> 
> ps ma che succede? Davvero possibile che io sia così cambiata? Solo perché seguo chi voglio quando voglio come voglio?


Non mi sembra che sia così.
Magari se vuoi ti spiego meglio in altra sede.


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Guarda che non sono pagata per partecipare a tutte le discussioni.
> avrai notato che partecipo poco anche al confessionale.
> mk, non rompermi le palle dai, che non c'è proprio storia..
> concorda e non rompere eh?
> ...


 
Io spettegolo? Io?????????????????????????????????????


In 101 si discute di cose serie. Oggi mi è venuto mal di testa a furia di ragionarci... E qui di che si parlava? Dai su... Cat su questo ha ragione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa ti riferisci a me? Busco è mio amico... nessun problema...
> 
> ps ma che succede? Davvero possibile che io sia così cambiata? Solo perché seguo chi voglio quando voglio come voglio?


Comunque nello specifico ...sarà amico tuo, ma di certo non mio, ed era nel mio post rivolto a te...non nel tuo che era intervenuto


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io spettegolo? Io?????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> In 101 si discute di cose serie. Oggi mi è venuto mal di testa a furia di ragionarci... E qui di che si parlava? Dai su... Cat su questo ha ragione.


sei veramente ridicola.
vai a guardare i thread di questi ultimi giorni.
medusa non paga le tasse,
oscuro che s'inchiappetta il clone
la cagna che dà addosso a femmina
sei veramente patetica.
ma poi scusa, cazzo ci fai qui se non ti soddisfa il target di argomenti??
torna in 101 no??


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io spettegolo? Io?????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> In 101 si discute di cose serie. Oggi mi è venuto mal di testa a furia di ragionarci... E qui di che si parlava? Dai su... Cat su questo ha ragione.


guarda mk che il sito si chiama tradimento.net e in genere parliamo di tradimento, poi, per svagarci magari o per condividere qualcosa, tochciamo altri argomenti.
Se no si chiamava quanto-sono-acculturato.com oppure io-ne-so-di-più-di-tutti.it ..... 
Può anche dare piacere discutere di altri argomenti, ma quando apro una disucssione con la formula matematica sull'esistenza di Dio... apprezzo, sorrido e mi sposto.....


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei veramente ridicola.
> vai a guardare i thread di questi ultimi giorni.
> medusa non paga le tasse,
> oscuro che s'inchiappetta il clone
> ...


 

Ma i filosofi la sera non ci sono...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda mk che il sito si chiama tradimento.net e in genere parliamo di tradimento, poi, per svagarci magari o per condividere qualcosa, tochciamo altri argomenti.
> Se no si chiamava quanto-sono-acculturato.com oppure io-ne-so-di-più-di-tutti.it .....
> Può anche dare piacere discutere di altri argomenti, ma quando apro una disucssione con la formula matematica sull'esistenza di Dio... apprezzo, sorrido e mi sposto.....


Va bene ma dopo un po' mi stufo. Si parla sempre delle stesse cose...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Guarda che non sono pagata per partecipare a tutte le discussioni.
> avrai notato che partecipo poco anche al confessionale.
> mk, non rompermi le palle dai, che non c'è proprio storia..
> concorda e non rompere eh?
> ...


Se c'è una cosa che MK non ha mai fatto è proprio spettegolare. Almeno sul Forum..
Tutte mestruate oggi?

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma i filosofi la sera non ci sono...


brava!!
molto educata e gentile nei confronti di tutti i presenti.
non solo hai la personalità di un fagiano ma sei pure una gran cafona

avete capito? 
mk si degna di scrivere nel moderato perchè non ci sono le menti eccelse di 101 la sera
(cat in prima linea..)


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brava!!
> molto educata e gentile nei confronti di tutti i presenti.
> non solo hai la personalità di un fagiano ma sei pure una gran cafona
> 
> ...


guarda che cat sarà cattiva ma almeno è una donna intelligente...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se c'è una cosa che MK non ha mai fatto è proprio spettegolare. Almeno sul Forum..
> Tutte mestruate oggi?
> 
> Buscopann


 





























   io no... sarà questa la differenza?








ps Busco psssssssssssss guarda che questo è un luogo comune, non lo dire a nessuno però...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brava!!
> molto educata e gentile nei confronti di tutti i presenti.
> non solo hai la personalità di un fagiano ma sei pure una gran cafona
> 
> ...


asu, scusa, ma credo fosse una battuta........ ok...... scusate, torno nel mio loculo.....


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> guarda che cat sarà cattiva ma almeno è una *donna intelligente*...


 
Senza ironia. Cat E' una donna molto intelligente.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> asu, scusa, ma credo fosse una battuta........ ok...... scusate, torno nel mio loculo.....


ti sbagli, non è una battuta....


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brava!!
> molto educata e gentile nei confronti di tutti i presenti.
> non solo hai la personalità di un fagiano ma sei pure una gran cafona
> 
> ...


Dai, scusa se mi intrometto, però non mi sembra che Mk abbia detto nulla di offensivo...si è sentita attaccare da più parti...ha solo reagito.


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Maggio 2008)

Ma sciàt a' cogghj l'alij e a mangè la ciallèdda fràsck, ca è fòtt alla r'skìr....


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> guarda che cat sarà cattiva ma almeno è una donna intelligente...





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Senza ironia. Cat E' una donna molto intelligente.


io non credo.
E' una donna molto sola (dentro intendo) e piena d'astio... spesso è furba ma altrettanto spesso è di una stolidezza disarmante (si dice stolidezza... vado al devoto-oli e torno)...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Cmq rivedetevi, perchè stasera non siete proprio registrate.

Acide come uno yoghurt scaduto, accomodanti come un impiegato comunale a fine turno.

MK da quando sono io sul forum non ha mai spettegolato su nessuno, almeno non in pubblico e nemmeno in privato con me, tanto per chiarire.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Dai, scusa se mi intrometto, però non mi sembra che Mk abbia detto nulla di offensivo...si è sentita attaccare da più parti...ha solo reagito.





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Va bene ma dopo un po' mi stufo. Si parla sempre delle stesse cose...





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> io no... sarà questa la differenza?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Grande82 ha detto:


> asu, scusa, ma credo fosse una battuta........ ok...... scusate, torno nel mio loculo.....





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Senza ironia. Cat E' una donna molto intelligente.


contente voi.
qui si può dire quel che si vuole e poi farlo passare per battuta.
da ste cazzate agli insulti ai figli e al personale.
cazzi vostri.
io quando una cosa mi fa incazzare la dico 

e non sono mestruata


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Dai, scusa se mi intrometto, però non mi sembra che Mk abbia detto nulla di offensivo...si è sentita attaccare da più parti...ha solo reagito.


Ranatan..io non so cosa scatti nel cervello di tanta gente ogni tanto..Rimango basito pure io.

Accetto tutte le critiche che mi possono essere fatte...Io.

Ma porca miseria..MK si è vista attaccare solo perchè era d'accordo con me..mi sembra che siamo proprio alla paranoia..
Se Cat è malata...Non credo che da altre ci sia una profonda dimostrazione di equilibrio e sanità mentale qui dentro..per lo meno stasera

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cmq rivedetevi, perchè stasera non siete proprio registrate.
> 
> Acide come uno yoghurt scaduto, accomodanti come un impiegato comunale a fine turno.
> 
> ...


del privato frega una cippa.
dei pettegolezzi o battute stronze a bizzeffe e te le cercherò anche se non vale la pena dopo tutto.
quando un uomo è acido come jogurt scaduto che si dice?
mestruato no...cosa allora??
tanto x curiosità


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Senza ironia. Cat E' una donna molto intelligente.


e te la meriteresti come migliore amica allora...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cmq rivedetevi, perchè stasera non siete proprio registrate.
> 
> Acide come uno yoghurt scaduto, accomodanti come un impiegato comunale a fine turno.
> 
> ...


 
Grazie Busco, adesso cominceranno a pensare chissà a che cosa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	


























Comunque me ne fotto. E repeat, parlo con chi voglio quando voglio come voglio. Niente e nessuno mi impedirà di farlo. 

Oggi davvero noi si discuteva di filosofia. Di alta filosofia. E infatti ho capito ben poco... Ma cercavo di seguire comunque la discussione. E invece qui...

Comunque, il mondo è bello perché è vario...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> contente voi.
> qui si può dire quel che si vuole e poi farlo passare per battuta.
> da ste cazzate agli insulti ai figli e al personale.
> cazzi vostri.
> ...


Maremma...quando lo sei che fai? Ci mandi a casa gli albanesi? 

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ranatan..io non so cosa scatti nel cervello di tanta gente ogni tanto..Rimango basito pure io.
> 
> Accetto tutte le critiche che mi possono essere fatte...Io.
> 
> ...


busco va bene tutto ma sentirsi dire che cat ha ragione non si può leggere.....e se credi che vada rispettata una persona che scrive cose del genere cat non è la sola malata
echecazzo!!!


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ranatan..io non so cosa scatti nel cervello di tanta gente ogni tanto..Rimango basito pure io.
> 
> Accetto tutte le critiche che mi possono essere fatte...Io.
> 
> ...


Va beh...ma com'è che dal parlare di persone affascinanti siamo passati agli scazzi?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Grazie Busco, adesso cominceranno a* *pensare chissà a che cosa...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma lo vedi come sei ridicola??chissenfrerga se busco dice qualcosa in tua difesa? bene. Stop.
hai un'alta considerazione delle persone qui.
ma parla di filosofia no?
e faccio lo stesso anch'io: parlo dico quello che voglio con chi voglio e di chi voglio.
trovo poco coerente sputare in un piatto e poi mangiarci.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Grazie Busco, adesso cominceranno a pensare chissà a che cosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alta filosofia? ma che rottura di coglioni!!!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

Buonanotte gente, io sono distrutta e vado a dormire.
Sogni d'oro a tutti....


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> del privato frega una cippa.
> dei pettegolezzi o battute stronze a bizzeffe e te le cercherò anche se non vale la pena dopo tutto.
> quando un uomo è acido come jogurt scaduto che si dice?
> mestruato no...cosa allora??
> tanto x curiosità


Potresti dire che non tromba da parecchio..ma sarebbe un luogo comune  

	
	
		
		
	


	





In ogni caso..A parte gli scherzi..Mi hai mai letto acido? Duro si..Sono piuttosto diretto e poco diplomatico, almeno nel Forum. Però acido no..non lo accetto..Non fa parte nella mia personalità neanche quando mi vesto da Buscopann

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Maremma...quando lo sei che fai? Ci mandi a casa gli albanesi?
> 
> Buscopann


non hai risposto che si dice di un uomo acido...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma lo vedi come sei ridicola??chissenfrerga se busco dice qualcosa in tua difesa? bene. Stop.
> hai un'alta considerazione delle persone qui.
> ma parla di filosofia no?
> e faccio lo stesso anch'io: parlo dico quello che voglio con chi voglio e di chi voglio.
> trovo poco coerente sputare in un piatto e poi mangiarci.


la coerenza non esiste....esiste solo l'ego....


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Buonanotte gente, io sono distrutta e vado a dormire.
> Sogni d'oro a tutti....


notte Grande..Fai bei sogni. 

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Buonanotte gente, io sono distrutta e vado a dormire.
> Sogni d'oro a tutti....


sogni d'oro...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> alta filosofia? ma che rottura di coglioni!!!!!!!


Per te, not for me...


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la coerenza non esiste....esiste solo l'ego....


Cazzo..... Oggi sei in forma.....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Potresti dire che non tromba da parecchio..ma sarebbe un luogo comune
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infatti non mi riferivo a te, mi hai fatto venire in mente come si traduce il paragone con una donna mestruata e quindi acida.
perchè tu puoi passare per duro e io per acida Busco?
me lo spieghi?
che sottile differenza di sta?
sono seria


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Va beh...ma com'è che dal parlare di persone affascinanti siamo passati agli scazzi?


tu lo sai? io no...Giuro

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Per te, not for me...


si, ma io non mi vengo a lamentare con quelli che non cazzeggiano....


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> tu lo sai? io no...Giuro
> 
> Buscopann


 





























   colpa mia...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti non mi riferivo a te, mi hai fatto venire in mente come si traduce il paragone con una donna mestruata e quindi acida.
> perchè tu puoi passare per duro e io per acida Busco?
> me lo spieghi?
> che sottile differenza di sta?
> sono seria


Tu non sei acida. Intendo che non ti ho mai letta acida. Oggi lo sei stata verso MK senza ragione..Era come se avevi un sassolino nella scarpa che ti volevi togliere..e hai colto l'occasione del fatto che mi avesse dato ragione.
Sbaglio?

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Cazzo..... Oggi sei in forma.....


in formissima...tu?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se c'è una cosa che MK non ha mai fatto è proprio spettegolare. Almeno sul Forum..
> Tutte mestruate oggi?
> 
> Buscopann





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> io no... sarà questa la differenza?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Complimenti


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si, ma io non mi vengo a lamentare con quelli che non cazzeggiano....


Querido, se mi attaccano mi difendo...


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Maggio 2008)

I filosofi hanno un ego così grande che hanno la presunzione di interessarsi alla verità assoluta.....

Io ce l'ho solo grandino, dunque non vado oltre la verità relativa.... Non sono un filosofo.....


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> in formissima...tu?


Io mica tanto..... Vengo dal paese del vaffanculo.....


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io mica tanto..... Vengo dal paese del vaffanculo.....


Eeeehhh...come se venissi da chissà dove...e' qui accanto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Querido, se mi attaccano mi difendo...


ma per piacere...le tue sono opinioni (alte eh?) e quegli degli altri attacchi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io mica tanto..... Vengo dal paese del vaffanculo.....


jesus...per favore...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Complimenti


Uffa... P/R e la ragazza ex-sessantottina dove sta? Nascosta?

Eddai su...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu non sei acida. Intendo che non ti ho mai letta acida. Oggi lo sei stata verso MK senza ragione..Era come se avevi un sassolino nella scarpa che ti volevi togliere..e hai colto l'occasione del fatto che mi avesse dato ragione.
> Sbaglio?
> 
> Buscopann


è ovvio che se non mi piace una persona io possa essere più aspra e dura con lei. le simpatie antipatie ci sono per tutti no?
tu con oscuro ti ci confronti serenamente? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




nel caso specifico di mk mi urta parecchio che venga a denigrare qua dicendo che gli argomenti sono cazzuti e poi ci passi la sera.
e se ci fai caso ha scritto che io non parlo mai di cose serie come fa lei.
poi hai letto che scrivono in 101 : guardate di che cacate parlano nel moderato mentre noi ci eleviamo filosoficamente..
poi vado a leggere e trovo i thread che ho citato prima.
ammetto di essere impulsiva e irreuente ma una piccola ragione d'incazzarmi a me sembra normale


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eeeehhh...come se venissi da chissà dove...e' qui accanto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è tanto la distanza..... E' l'andare e tornare più volte che risulta faticoso.....


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> jesus...per favore...


Ma cosa vuoi saperne tu ? Mica ci stavi !!!!!!

Ci vengo davvero, da lì.....


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è ovvio che se non mi piace una persona io possa essere più aspra e dura con lei. le simpatie antipatie ci sono per tutti no?
> *tu con oscuro ti ci confronti serenamente*?
> 
> 
> ...


Io con Oscuro non provo neanche a confrontarmi..Perchè lui insulta e io uso il sarcasmo...siamo due pianeti diversi..non ci può essere comunicazione. Ci ho provato, ma il risultato è stato un elenco di turpi loqui alla Sgarbi con colica renale in corso  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se Mk non ti sta simpatica non ci sono problemi. E' giusto che ci siano simpatie e antipatie..Semplicemente credo che hai scelto l'occasione sbagliata..si stava parlando piuttosto tranquillamente e il discorso che si faceva era anche molto interessante. Non è giusto a mio parere togliersi i sassolini solo perchè una persona si dice d'accordo con un'altra..Poi non entro nel merito di tutto il resto. 

Buscopann


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2008)

*Ehi Busco...*

Ma compi gli anni oggi... ho visto adesso...


e che ci fai qui??????


Fila dalla Tachi, SUBITO!!!!!!


Comunque, tanti auguri, di cuore...


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non è tanto la distanza..... E' l'andare e tornare più volte che risulta faticoso.....


Ma dimmi un pò...almeno si tromba laggiù  

	
	
		
		
	


	













buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io con Oscuro non provo neanche a confrontarmi..Perchè lui insulta e io uso il sarcasmo...siamo due pianeti diversi..non ci può essere comunicazione. Ci ho provato, ma il risultato è stato un elenco di turpi loqui alla Sgarbi con colica renale in corso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi scuso se ho rovinato una discussione interessante e mi ritiro nei miei appartamenti


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi scuso se ho rovinato una discussione interessante e mi ritiro nei miei appartamenti


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma compi gli anni oggi... ho visto adesso...
> 
> 
> e che ci fai qui??????
> ...


ah già...da 5 minuti il mondo è in lutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Il comple lo festeggio venerdì. Si è oresa un giorno di ferie e facciamo una mangiata all'eritreo.
Grazie MK.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


>


ma cacio ridi??
non va bene neanche se mi scuso??
mi unisco a jesus...fanculo


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Maggio 2008)

auguri busco....


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi scuso se ho rovinato una discussione interessante e mi ritiro nei miei appartamenti


Va che anche tu stavi partecipando alla discussione..Non fare battutite del cacchio..altrimenti c'ho ragione a dire che sei acida  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2008)

tanti auguri buscopan.


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma cacio ridi??
> non va bene neanche se mi scuso??
> mi unisco a jesus...fanculo


nono a me va benissimo....è che secondo me non avresti dovuto scusarti di niente....mi sonio riletto gli interventi...e non è andata come scrive busco...
fanculo anche a te


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ah già...da 5 minuti il mondo è in lutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ragazzi davvero tanti auguri per tutto... incrocio l'incrociabile... un bacio grande ad entrambi. Per il tuo compleanno, per il grande evento, per tutto...


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Maggio 2008)

Auguri Buscopan

E rivaffanculo


----------



## ranatan (28 Maggio 2008)

Auguri


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Va che anche tu stavi partecipando alla discussione..Non fare battutite del cacchio..altrimenti c'ho ragione a dire che sei acida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


siete prevenuti.
ero sincera e mi spernacchiate. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




era un modo gentile per dire che avevo sonno..


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> auguri busco....


Grazie Italia...Unoooooooooo!

A te il bacio non te la mando..ti risparmio...Ma l'emoticon della pacca sulla spalla non c'è? Ci vorrebbe il Berlusca...Ci fosse lui vedi come sarebbe bello il forum!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> siete prevenuti.
> ero sincera e mi spernacchiate.
> 
> 
> ...


E' vero...ci avevi reso prevenuti...

Recito l'atto di dolore e ti rimbocco le coperte  

	
	
		
		
	


	









buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Grazie Italia...Unoooooooooo!
> 
> A te il bacio non te la mando..ti risparmio...Ma l'emoticon della pacca sulla spalla non c'è? Ci vorrebbe il Berlusca...Ci fosse lui vedi come sarebbe bello il forum!
> 
> ...


berlusca?
nooooooooooooo che poi ogni due post mi parte la pubblicità....


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Auguri Buscopan
> 
> E rivaffanculo


il tuo auguri credo sia il più sincero  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Auguri


Grazie Ranocchia 

buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> nono a me va benissimo....è che secondo me non avresti dovuto scusarti di niente....mi sonio riletto gli interventi...e non è andata come scrive busco...
> fanculo anche a te


ben gentile
tu sai che io so che lui sa che lei sa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma si', in fondo coi cazzi che c'abbiamo tutti che ci frega di ste stronzate??
e poi ,come dice chen, è tutto un teatrino, un gioco (ed è l'unica cosa sensata che gli ho sentito dire..)


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> berlusca?
> nooooooooooooo che poi ogni due post mi parte la pubblicità....


E perchè scusa? Non ti piacerebbe sentir parlare del DASH tra un post e l'altro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Comunista....

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ben gentile
> tu sai che io so che lui sa che lei sa...
> 
> 
> ...


appunto, ma ti pare che la sera con tutti i cazzi che ho mi viene anche da scrivere cose veramente serie e profonde?


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> il tuo auguri credo sia il più sincero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiè.... Te faccio pure il regalo.....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2008)

e comunque.....

c'ho ragione io!!!!


notte!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uffa... P/R e la ragazza ex-sessantottina dove sta? Nascosta?
> 
> Eddai su...


Una femminista non si fa dare della mestruata.


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Maggio 2008)

*Buscopann*

Auguri anche da parte mia!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E perchè scusa? Non ti piacerebbe sentir parlare del DASH tra un post e l'altro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


almeno fossero quelli del'199.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












comunista a chi?
fanculo!


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ben gentile
> tu sai che io so che lui sa che lei sa...
> 
> 
> ...


Chen di cose intelligente ne dice molte..il problema è che dice così tante cose che altrettante sono anche pirlate  

	
	
		
		
	


	









buscopann


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e comunque.....
> 
> c'ho ragione io!!!!
> 
> ...


Salzìzz !!!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> almeno fossero quelli del'199....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' il secondo che mi prendo in due minuti..mi sa che come Jesus sto vicino a quel Paese..si,si..proprio quello lì  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chen di cose intelligente ne dice molte..il problema è che dice così tante cose che altrettante sono anche pirlate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma mi fai avere l'ultima parola caxxo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












sei insopportabile!! giusto perchè sei il festeggiato...


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Auguri anche da parte mia!


Thanks Vulva...ehm..Vulvia  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una femminista non si fa dare della mestruata.


P/R parliamone, quando vuoi, come vuoi... Io di drammi non ne posso più, davvero... la rigidità non fa per me. Non adesso. E comunque ho sottolineato a Busco il luogo comune...

Love&peace ok?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chen di cose intelligente ne dice molte..il problema è che dice così tante cose che altrettante sono anche pirlate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche hitler scrisse mein kampf...e allora? diciamo che è uno scrittore? no, diciamo che è stato una persona di merda...
esagerato col paragone? forse....


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma mi fai avere l'ultima parola caxxo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok dai...l'ultima parola..Che quelli dell'ambulanza te stanno aspettando e vogliono andare a casa  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anche hitler scrisse mein kampf...e allora? diciamo che è uno scrittore? no, diciamo che è stato una persona di merda...
> esagerato col paragone? forse....


si dai..un pò esagerato si

Buscopann


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Thanks Vulva...ehm..Vulvia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che non siamo ancora in confidenza per simili lapsus..


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Maggio 2008)

persa, e col love&peace ti sei beccata pure della rigida....


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Chen di cose intelligente ne dice molte*..il problema è che dice così tante cose che altrettante sono anche pirlate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non solo lui. Anche Moltimodi, e altri... Anche tu...


----------



## ranatan (28 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> P/R parliamone, quando vuoi, come vuoi... Io di drammi non ne posso più, davvero... la rigidità non fa per me. Non adesso. E comunque ho sottolineato a Busco il luogo comune...
> 
> Love&peace ok?


Ma che luogo comune?
Io sono davvero iper nervosa quando mi deve venire il ciclo...avverto sempre mio marito e i colleghi in anticipo, così si preparano


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok dai...l'ultima parola..Che quelli dell'ambulanza te stanno aspettando e vogliono andare a casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok..
allora...
fanculo a tutti!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> si dai..un pò esagerato si
> 
> Buscopann


ma il concetto di fondo l'hai compreso no?


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok..
> allora...
> fanculo a tutti!!


A te e a soreta


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma che luogo comune?
> Io sono davvero iper nervosa quando mi deve venire il ciclo...avverto sempre mio marito e i colleghi in anticipo, così si preparano


 






































pure io... ma mica avviso però...


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non solo lui. Anche Moltimodi, e altri... Anche tu...


Tutti diciamo cose intelligenti...E tutti diciamo pirlate.. 

Per me non esiste una stanza 101, un confessionale, un forum libero ecc.. 

Per me esiste il forum..E le stanze non sono ghetti

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma il concetto di fondo l'hai compreso no?


Certo..però non regge. chen è molto personaggio e gioca anche a fare il personaggio.
Hitler non giocava..faceva ben altro

Buscopann


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tutti diciamo cose intelligenti...E tutti diciamo pirlate..
> 
> Per me non esiste una stanza 101, un confessionale, un forum libero ecc..
> 
> ...


Non lo accetto. Non è giusto fare di tutta un'erba un fascio....

*Io dico solo stronzate e ci tengo che me lo si riconosca.*


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok..
> allora...
> fanculo a tutti!!


Ecco..così mi piace...niente preferenze!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non lo accetto. Non è giusto fare di tutta un'erba un fascio....
> 
> *Io dico solo stronzate e ci tengo che me lo si riconosca.*


Tu sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tutti diciamo cose intelligenti...E tutti diciamo pirlate..
> 
> Per me non esiste una stanza 101, un confessionale, un forum libero ecc..
> 
> ...


Torno seria... Non sono mai d'accordo con chi i ghetti li vuole fare. E con chi divide le persone tra perbene e permale. Per me non esistono categorie. Esistono PERSONE. 

Poi posso piacere o meno, *chissenefrega*. Non sarà certo l'audience di un forum ad aumentare la mia autostima... Mi piace discutere, mi piace pure litigare. Intelligentemente. 

Vado a nanna... Busco ancora tanti auguri...


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Torno seria... Non sono mai d'accordo con chi i ghetti li vuole fare. E con chi divide le persone tra perbene e permale. Per me non esistono categorie. Esistono PERSONE.
> 
> Poi posso piacere o meno, *chissenefrega*. Non sarà certo l'audience di un forum ad aumentare la mia autostima... Mi piace discutere, mi piace pure litigare. Intelligentemente.
> 
> Vado a nanna... Busco ancora tanti auguri...


Grazie Emmecappa e Bonne Nuit.

Salutami morfeo..digli che tra un pò arrivo pure io 

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo..però non regge. chen è molto personaggio e gioca anche a fare il personaggio.
> Hitler non giocava..faceva ben altro
> 
> Buscopann


omadonninabella! chen per mè solo un gran maleducato e anche fosse carlo rubbia che scrive in un forum gli sputerei comunque in faccia....
non ha nessuna ironia, primaria forma di intelligenza...un' accozzaglia (grande lo devo riconoscere) di nozioni....


----------



## Mari' (28 Maggio 2008)

Maronnn che burdell  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... a me piace Giovanna Mezzogiorno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Torno seria... Non sono mai d'accordo con chi i ghetti li vuole fare. *E con chi divide le persone tra perbene e permale*. *Per me non esistono categorie*. Esistono PERSONE.
> 
> Poi posso piacere o meno, *chissenefrega*. Non sarà certo l'audience di un forum ad aumentare la mia autostima... Mi piace discutere, *mi piace pure litigare. Intelligentemente*.
> 
> Vado a nanna... Busco ancora tanti auguri...


Forse è un po' tardi ...hai detto cose contraddittorie.


----------



## Old Holly (28 Maggio 2008)

Busco, auguri!!!!!


Ero distratta da X-Factor, ho letto solo adesso!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Busco, auguri!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ero distratta da X-Factor, ho letto solo adesso!!!


Grazie Holly.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Maronnn che burdell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bella Giovanna Mezzogiorno..bella tanto e molto brava pure 

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (28 Maggio 2008)

Una che non mi piace e' Asia Argento, non la sopporto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2008)

Ho sempre trovato singolare che dicesse di una persona che è intelligente ...mi fa immaginare che chi lo dice creda di poterselo permettere come se fosse su un monte di intelligenza a dividere i giusti (secondo la propria visione di intelligenza) dagli ingiusti.


Io ho trovato più stimoli in thread di cazzeggio che in quelli filosofici ...anche perché (udite udite!) sono in grado di prendere un libro e leggerlo autonomamente senza un mediatore (cepu?) che me ne fa un sunto e interpretazione e mi chiede "capisci?"


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> omadonninabella! chen per mè solo un gran maleducato e anche fosse carlo rubbia che scrive in un forum gli sputerei comunque in faccia....
> non ha nessuna ironia, primaria forma di intelligenza...un' accozzaglia (grande lo devo riconoscere) di nozioni....


Concordo sulla mancanza di ironia. Concordo anche sulla maleducazione in molte discussioni. 
Di certo non è una persona che riscuote la mia massima stima, ma è una persona che in alcuni frangenti è anche piuttosto piacevole leggere.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una che non mi piace e' Asia Argento, non la sopporto.


All'inizio della carriera prometteva bene. Poi in effetti qualche sinapsi ha fatto contatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho sempre trovato singolare che dicesse di una persona che è intelligente ...mi fa immaginare una persona potesse permetterselo come se fosse su un monte di intelligenza a dividere i giusti (secondo la propria visione di intelligenza) dagli ingiusti.
> 
> 
> Io ho trovato più stimoli in thread di cazzeggio che in quelli filosofici ...anche perché (udite udite!) sono in grado di prendere un libro e leggerlo autonomamente senza un mediatore (cepu?) che me ne fa un sunto e interpretazione e mi chiede "capisci?"


appunto...l'accolitismo mi fa venire l'orticaria...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Grazie Holly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auguri!
Quanti?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Concordo sulla mancanza di ironia. Concordo anche sulla maleducazione in molte discussioni.
> Di certo non è una persona che riscuote la mia massima stima, ma è una persona che in alcuni frangenti è anche piuttosto piacevole leggere.
> 
> Buscopann


siamo fatti diversamente...anche cat (e lo so per esperienza personale) sa essere piacevole e simpatica se vuole, ma poi quando è *INFINITAMENTE* più sgradevole per quello che scrive mi frega una sega tutto il resto...


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Auguri!
> Quanti?


Troppi...Fossi veramente un Buscopan sarei scaduto da tempo

35

Grazie Persa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Troppi...Fossi veramente un Buscopan sarei scaduto da tempo
> 
> 35
> 
> ...


troppi? e io che ne ho 38 allora? e quelli ancora meno giovani?
prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> siamo fatti diversamente...anche cat (e lo so per esperienza personale) sa essere piacevole e simpatica se vuole, ma poi quando è *INFINITAMENTE* più sgradevole per quello che scrive mi frega una sega tutto il resto...


Io forse sono meno categorico. Cerco di non mettere sulla bilancia i pro e i contro e decidere se uno è pessimo o meno.
Per lo meno non in un forum..poi ovviamente quando nella realtà hai a che fare con le persone è tutto diverso. Ma qui alla fine ci si legge, si discute, a volte ci si scontra..Ma finisce tutto qui

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Troppi...Fossi veramente un Buscopan sarei scaduto da tempo
> 
> 35
> 
> ...


Piccolo...
...non potresti essere però uno dei miei vanno di cinque in cinque ...gli attuali 2000 1995...1990 ...1985...1980---1975..


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> troppi? e io che ne ho 38 allora? e quelli ancora meno giovani?
> prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 
Cazzi vostri!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Moi aussi, Je vais me coucher les gars 

Notte Forum...E non fate casino che c'ho il pc di fianco al letto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io forse sono meno categorico. Cerco di non mettere sulla bilancia i pro e i contro e decidere se uno è pessimo o meno.
> Per lo meno non in un forum..poi ovviamente quando nella realtà hai a che fare con le persone è tutto diverso. Ma qui alla fine ci si legge, si discute, a volte ci si scontra..Ma finisce tutto qui
> 
> Buscopann


il discorso è più complesso di quello che è e non vorrei proprio farlo qui sul forum. perchè, con le dovute proporzioni e con reazioni anche diverse ovviamente dettate dal mezzo e dalla forma di relazione, dovrei farmi "andare a genio" qualcosa che nella vita mi farebbe reagire con un bel calcio nel culo?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Moi aussi, Je vais me coucher les gars
> 
> Notte Forum...E non fate casino che c'ho il pc di fianco al letto
> 
> ...


notte busco...


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> il discorso è più complesso di quello che è e non vorrei proprio farlo qui sul forum. perchè, con le dovute proporzioni e con reazioni anche diverse ovviamente detate dal mezzo e dalla forma di relazione, dovrei farmi "andare a genio" qualcosa che nella vita mi farebbe reagire con un bel calcio nel culo?


Perchè nella vita puoi scegliere chi frequentare. In un forum no. chiunque partecipa e dunque frequenti pure chi ti sta sulle palle.
quindi puoi scegliere se stare lì ogni giorno a litigare..oppure se porti in maniera diversa a seconda delle varie discussioni.

Notte Italia..Unoooooooooooooo!

Buscopann


----------



## Old Sgargiula (28 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io spettegolo? Io?????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> In 101 si discute di cose serie. Oggi mi è venuto mal di testa a furia di ragionarci... E qui di che si parlava? Dai su... Cat su questo ha ragione.


Senza offesa... ma chi scrive cose "interessanti" (guai usare la parola serio per un monte di teorie strampalate)... sono Chen e Moltimodi... gli altri tutt'al piu' cercano di seguire...

Nella vita grazie a dio, si puo' parlare di tutto... non e' necessario dover sputare "verita'" a tutti i costi per risultare interessanti...

La 101 e' piena di thread cazzoni esattamente come il resto del forum.


----------



## Old omo erettus (28 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Senza offesa... ma chi scrive cose "interessanti" (guai usare la parola serio per un monte di teorie strampalate)... sono Chen e Moltimodi... gli altri tutt'al piu' cercano di seguire...
> 
> Nella vita grazie a dio, si puo' parlare di tutto... non e' necessario dover sputare "verita'" a tutti i costi per risultare interessanti...
> 
> La 101 e' piena di thread *cazzoni* esattamente come il resto del forum.


...cosa vuoi?


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2008)

chen getta molto fumo negli occhi e persegue sempre lo scopo di smontare gli scritti degli altri a prescindere. la malafede lo rende meno interessante e lo chiude in un atteggiamento ottuso e stantio.


----------



## Old omo erettus (28 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> chen getta molto fumo negli occhi e persegue sempre lo scopo di smontare gli scritti degli altri a prescindere. la malafede lo rende meno interessante e lo chiude in un atteggiamento ottuso e stantio.


anche quello che si chiama moltimodi fa così, sono due stronzi pallosi che fanno i bastian contrari.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2008)

ti annoi  e non sai più cosa inventarti?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (28 Maggio 2008)




----------



## Old Sgargiula (28 Maggio 2008)

Senza offesa Femmina, ma tu fai piu' o meno la stessa cosa...


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Senza offesa Femmina, ma tu fai piu' o meno la stessa cosa...


...ma infatti femmina si annoia terribilmente...è la cosa che preferisco di lei.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (28 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma infatti femmina si annoia terribilmente...è la cosa che preferisco di lei.


Ma anche io apprezzo chi si annoia... mi fa sentire meno sola...


----------



## Old omo erettus (28 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ma anche io apprezzo chi si annoia... mi fa sentire meno sola...


allora siamo in tre...io te e femmina...la trinità scazzata.


----------



## Old omo erettus (28 Maggio 2008)

cazzo...ho fatto casino ed ho smascherato il clone


----------



## Old Sgargiula (28 Maggio 2008)

omo erettus ha detto:


> cazzo...ho fatto casino ed ho smascherato il clone



Mamma mia che cretino che sei!!!!


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Nella vita grazie a dio, si puo' parlare di tutto... *non e' necessario dover sputare "verita'" a tutti i costi per risultare interessanti...*


 
Anche perché si sa, la verità è relativa... Bonjour forum, todo bien?


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Mamma mia che cretino che sei!!!!


...non riesco a gestire questo cazzo di cavernicolo...mi prende la mano


----------



## Old Sgargiula (28 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...non riesco a gestire questo cazzo di cavernicolo...mi prende la mano


Come personalita' multipla hai fallito... mi hai profondamente delusa... a de mi aspettavo molto...


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Come personalita' multipla hai fallito... mi hai profondamente delusa... a de mi aspettavo molto...


anche a me il mio doppio ha deluso...


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Senza offesa Femmina, ma tu fai piu' o meno la stessa cosa...


il fumo negli occhi?


----------



## Bruja (28 Maggio 2008)

*ecco...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche la Marchesini c'avrà 80 de fianchi...
> 
> Non sono i particolari che fanno la bellezza..è l'insieme delle caratteristiche e di come si armonizzano
> 
> Buscopann


Ecito lunghe discussioni e rispondo a te oggettivamente, l'armonia in sé é già bellezza, concordo che la bellezza sia oggettiva o relativa, quello che volevo dire é che se l'occhio si può far bastare lineee estetiche, i sensi in toto necessitano di altro.  Se inmvece parliamno di bellezza solo esteriore da giornale patinato.... allora torniamo a dire che se non é bello ciò che é bello ma ciò che piace, la bellezza intesa come perfezione armonica può non piacere ma certo non può neppure fare schifo!
A me l'Arcuri e la Falchi non vanno molto a genio, ma non perché siano brutte..... per ben altri motivi.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2008)

omo erettus ha detto:


> anche quello che si chiama moltimodi fa così, sono due stronzi pallosi che fanno i bastian contrari.


Se lo dici tu...


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecito lunghe discussioni e rispondo a te oggettivamente, l'armonia in sé é già bellezza, concordo che la bellezza sia oggettiva o relativa, quello che volevo dire é che se l'occhio si può far bastare lineee estetiche, i sensi in toto necessitano di altro. Se inmvece parliamno di bellezza solo esteriore da giornale patinato.... allora torniamo a dire che se non é bello ciò che é bello ma ciò che piace, la bellezza intesa come perfezione armonica può non piacere ma certo non può neppure fare schifo!
> A me l'Arcuri e la Falchi non vanno molto a genio, ma non perché siano brutte..... per ben altri motivi.
> Bruja


Infatti. Io appunto parlavo di bellezza tout court. Estetica.

Se si parla di fascino o di sensazioni che un volto, un corpo, una persona ci può trasmettere è tutto un altro discorso, ma questo credo di averlo ampiamente specificato.

Dai..secondo te una che dice che l'Arcuri è un cesso paventa una grande onestà intellettuale?!

Buscopann


----------



## brugola (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dai..secondo te una che dice che l'Arcuri è un cesso paventa una grande onestà intellettuale?!
> 
> Buscopann


no.
nel modo più assoluto.
si può dire che è una merda a recitare ma che sia una grandissima gnocca è fuori discussione


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu...


lascialo perdere...è un bimbo infelice, rovinato dalla mamma.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> lascialo perdere...è un bimbo infelice, rovinato dalla mamma.


Se lo dici tu...


----------



## ranatan (28 Maggio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Infatti. Io appunto parlavo di bellezza tout court. Estetica.
> 
> Se si parla di fascino o di sensazioni che un volto, un corpo, una persona ci può trasmettere è tutto un altro discorso, ma questo credo di averlo ampiamente specificato.
> 
> ...


L'Arcuri, come la Falchi e la Bellucci sono veramente penose come attrici.
Ma mamma mia come sono belle...è innegabile!


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu...


Dai un colpo, che si è incantata la puntina...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai un colpo, che si è incantata la puntina...


Se lo dici tu...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu...
























eddaje....


----------

